# Create a rusted pipe Wall Prop!



## DandyBrit (Sep 6, 2013)

Nice one!
Love the grilled one, and the slime drip is awesome. I would definitely have a little critter living behind the grill and staring out at visitors.


----------



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

Oh totally! The two versions I made are to just get the ball rolling, there is so many thing you can do in terms of decoration with this. Glad you enjoyed the tutorial!


----------



## crashbig (Aug 22, 2017)

watched this the other day, very cool, need to make one and stick a rat with glowing eyes in the grate one. Thanks for posting.


----------



## 13doctorwho (Aug 12, 2017)

Great tutorial, lot's of different uses for this idea!!!


----------

